# ADFC-Mountainbiker Wiesbaden, Donnerstag-Feierabendtouren



## mtb-wiesbaden (31. Juli 2014)

31.7. Tour findet heute statt.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (31. Juli 2014)

31.7. Guides sind heute Alpen-Roland und Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunsensor (31. Juli 2014)

Alles klar Martin, bis gleich. Stephan


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (7. August 2014)

7.8. Das Wetter soll halten. Ich bin am Treffpunkt.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (8. August 2014)

14.8. Alpen-Roland wird voraussichtlich guiden. Weitere Infos folgen hier gegebenenfalls noch.
Martin


----------



## PedAlpin (14. August 2014)

Jawoll, bin da. Wir machen eine Romantik-Tour, ganz easy - versprochen! Achtung: wir haben abnehmenden Mond! Bis später, Alpen-Roland


----------



## Sunsensor (14. August 2014)

Wenns regnet, komm ich nur zum Bike Check!!

Bis dann


----------



## Gemsy (14. August 2014)

Bis weit hinter Mainz sind nur Schäfchenwolken zu sehen. Ich glaube, das Wetter wird halten! Bis später!


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (21. August 2014)

21.8. Wetteraussichten sind prima. Ich kann heute leider nicht guiden, d.h. Ihr müsst eine(n) unter Euch ausmachen, der/die vorne fährt, falls sich bis heute abend niemand freiwillig meldet.
Grüße
Martin


----------



## Sunsensor (21. August 2014)

Wir freuen uns, dass es gelungen ist, unseren Originalroland für die Leitung der heutigen Tour zu gewinnen. Also dann : 18.30 Uhr Start Schiller!


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (28. August 2014)

28.8. Ein Wunder - kein Regen heute... Ich werde am Treffpunkt sein.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (4. September 2014)

4.9. Ich weiß noch nicht genau, ob es bei mir heute abend klappt. Wenn nicht, müsst Ihr einen Freiwilligen zum Guiden ausgucken. Oder vielleicht meldet sich hier noch jemand dazu.
Grüße
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (9. September 2014)

11.9. und 18.9. Bin an diesen zwei Tagen nicht da. Also Freiwillige vor und am besten hier melden.
Grüße
Martin


----------



## Moorhuhn (9. September 2014)

Finden sich dann trotzdem immer genug Fahrer? (Ich kann leider nicht guiden...dann würden wir min.5 Std. fahren...! )


----------



## Velo_Gott (11. September 2014)

geht heute was ab heute bei dem Wetter?


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (25. September 2014)

25.9. Kalt, aber es bleibt trocken. Ich bin am Treffpunkt.
Lampen/Akkus nicht vergessen!
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Andreas H. (25. September 2014)

mtb-wiesbaden schrieb:


> 25.9. Kalt, aber es bleibt trocken. Ich bin am Treffpunkt.
> Lampen/Akkus nicht vergessen!
> Bis später
> Martin


Ich bin auch dabei

Andreas H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunsensor (25. September 2014)

Bin heute leider erkältet...


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (2. Oktober 2014)

2.10. Ich bin am Treffpunkt. Lampen/Akkus nicht vergessen! Wer guidet?
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (9. Oktober 2014)

9.10. Bescheidene Wetteraussichten. Wenn trotzdem was geht, stelle ich kurzfristig (ca. 17:00 Uhr) Infos ein. Könnt ja schon mal Akkus laden und die Regenmontur auspacken....
Vielleicht bis heute Abend.
Martin


----------



## Sunsensor (9. Oktober 2014)

Dann sind wir mal gespannt!


----------



## Velo_Gott (9. Oktober 2014)




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (9. Oktober 2014)

9.10. Da uns nach so manchem Transalp-Erlebnis nichts mehr schocken kann, hat meine bessere Hälfte gerade beschlossen, dass heute gefahren wird. Also rein in den Long-John, Licht ans Rad....
Wir sehen uns später...!
Grüße
T&M


----------



## Velo_Gott (9. Oktober 2014)

Also ich fahr wieder heim hinter den warmen Ofen. 
Falls Ihr fahrt viel Spaß!


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (16. Oktober 2014)

16.10. Nach 17:00 Uhr soll es eine mehrstündige Regenpause geben. Sieht so aus, als ob wir fahren könnten.
Letzte Info folgt kurzfristig (ca. 17:00 Uhr).
Hoffentlich bis später.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (16. Oktober 2014)

16.10. Alles wird gut. Wir fahren.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (22. Oktober 2014)

23.10. Es wird zwar kalt und dunkel, aber es gibt ja warme Klamotten und helle Leuchten.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (30. Oktober 2014)

30.10. Same procedure as last Thursday....
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (6. November 2014)

6.11. Heut wird's wieder neblig.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (13. November 2014)

13.11. Kein Regen in Sicht. Denkt an die Ausrüstung (s. letzte Email).
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (20. November 2014)

20.11. Spruch des Tages: Wer schneller fährt, muss länger frieren. 
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (21. November 2014)

Gude Mosche, hoffe eure Klamotten und Räder sind wieder einigermassen sauber  Und es waren doch nur 500hm gestern, also die kleine Exkursion am Neroberg war doch nicht sooo schlimm ;-) Also dann bis nächsten Donnerstag ...
LG
Matze


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (27. November 2014)

27.11. Zieht Euch warm an.....
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (4. Dezember 2014)

4.12. Heute hat es wenigstens gleichmäßige Temperaturen...
Bis später
Martin


----------



## HC-65 (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich versuche, mich heute auch anzuschliessen...


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (11. Dezember 2014)

11.12. Momentan lässt sich noch nichts genaues sagen. Wahrscheinlich wird es heute Abend feucht. Ob ich fahre, poste ich dann um 17 Uhr. Falls jemand auf jeden Fall guiden möchte, kann das ja schon ansagen.
Grüße
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 323191 (11. Dezember 2014)

Entscheide mich auch heute AAbend.


----------



## Sunsensor (11. Dezember 2014)

Sieht nicht gut aus...


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (11. Dezember 2014)

Das gröbste ist wohl bis 18:30 durch, ich genehmige mir aber trotzdem heute mal Urlaub. Ist mir heute einfach zu nass .
Dann bis nächsten Donnerstag oder so.
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (11. Dezember 2014)

dito


----------



## DieterWeber42 (11. Dezember 2014)

war auch zu nass .Dieter


----------



## BlackKnight29 (12. Dezember 2014)

War gestern on Tour.
Die Nässe ist nicht so schlimm und die Temp sind ok. Feucht war es das ganze Jahr hindurch, daher ist man das ja gewohnt.
Es haben nur ein paar Honks die Baumstämme vom Anlieger im Goldsteintaltrail in die Fahrrinne gelegt. Man kann über den oberen Hang ausweichen, der betroffene Sektor ist aber dadurch weniger schön flüssig zu fahren. 
Springe gleich nochmal auf den Bock um zu sehen ob man das wiederherstellen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (18. Dezember 2014)

18.12. Nach 16 Uhr sollte der Regen durch sein und wir könnten eine Runde fahren. Wird ja dann nur noch von unten nass...
Falls es wider Erwarten doch länger tröpfelt, melde ich mich bis spätestens 17:15 Uhr noch mal.
Bis später
Martin
>>Der Treffpunkt befindet sich heute probeweise 50 Meter weiter in Richtung Paulinenstr., am Bühneneingang des Theaters.<<


----------



## Sunsensor (18. Dezember 2014)

Man darf gespannt sein....


----------



## BlackKnight29 (18. Dezember 2014)

Es ist weniger die Nässe, da gibt es ja entsprechende Kleidung. Es ist der Nebel.
Heute Mittag war es auf der Hohen Wurzel derart milchig, dass man kaum 5m weit sehen konnte und den Trail erkennt. Kann mir vorstellen, dass dieser Zu- und Umstand im dunkeln erst recht spannend sein wird.


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (18. Dezember 2014)

18.12. Ist ja richtig warm geworden.
Meine bessere Hälfte und ich machen uns auf die Socken.
Bis demnächst.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (8. Januar 2015)

8.1. Heute bleibt es rundum feucht. Da verweigert mein Rad den Dienst.
Bis nächsten Do.
Martin


----------



## Andreas H. (8. Januar 2015)

Ok schade


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (15. Januar 2015)

15.1. Ich bin heute Abend leider verhindert. Wenn trotz der feuchten Aussichten jemand heute eine Tour guiden möchte, bitte posten oder mir zum Posten mitteilen. Stelle es dann umgehend ein.
Wir könnten uns auch um 20.15 Uhr direkt mal im Hirschen einfinden.   Wer Lust dazu hat, bitte direkt bei mir melden, kümmere mich dann um Plätze.
Bis denne
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (15. Januar 2015)

Mosche, ich schau um 5 noch mal ins Wetterradar und gebe hier Bescheid, sieht aber nicht so doll aus...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (15. Januar 2015)

17uhr ist mir heute leider zu spät, deshalb mach ich mich gleich in die Spur, wenn es mal etwas heller werden möchte ..


----------



## Andreas H. (15. Januar 2015)

Hi
Ich kann heute leider muss arbeiten 

Lg. Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 323191 (15. Januar 2015)

Ich bin da. Abfahrt um 18:30.

>>> Treffpunkt befindet heute 50 Meter weiter in Richtung Paulinenstr., am Bühneneingang des Theaters.


----------



## Sunsensor (15. Januar 2015)

ich komme auch


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (22. Januar 2015)

22.1. Kalt, aber trocken. Das wird was heute.
Treffpunkt Bühneneingang.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Andreas H. (22. Januar 2015)

Ich kann leider nicht aber euch viel Spaß
Lg. Andreas


----------



## Deleted 323191 (22. Januar 2015)

Nochmal der Hinweis: denkt an eure Lampen >>> aufgeladen<<< Und eine Lampe die bekanntermassen einen Wackelkontakt hat oder sich nicht einschalten lässt ist genau so gut wie gar keine Lampe ;-)
Eine Ersatzlampe ist auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (29. Januar 2015)

29.1. Sieht heute schlecht aus. Falls doch noch was geht, melde ich mich noch mal um 17 Uhr.
Grüße
Martin


----------



## HC-65 (29. Januar 2015)

Radeln oder schwimmen? Das ist heute die Frage.
Im Moment sähe es nach Radeln aus, aber der Wetterbericht sagt nichts Gutes voraus.
Mal schauen...


----------



## Deleted 323191 (29. Januar 2015)

Tour ist abgesagt


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (5. Februar 2015)

5.2. Heute empfiehlt sich warme Kleidung.... Da der Stadtwald offiziell gesperrt ist, kann ich eine Tour durchs Ländchen führen oder wir fahren komplett auf eigene Gefahr....
Bis später
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (12. Februar 2015)

12.2. Bin leider krank. Wer kann heute guiden?
Grüße
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (12. Februar 2015)

mtb-wiesbaden schrieb:


> 12.2. Bin leider krank. Wer kann heute guiden?
> Grüße
> Martin


 
Ich bin da.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (12. Februar 2015)

Verjess de Pappnas´ net!
Alaaf us Kölle...


----------



## HC-65 (12. Februar 2015)

mtb-wiesbaden schrieb:


> 12.2. Bin leider krank. Wer kann heute guiden?
> Grüße
> Martin


Gute Besserung.


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (19. Februar 2015)

19.2. Bin wieder am Start.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (26. Februar 2015)

26.2. Es soll erst ab 22 Uhr regnen. Da können wir vorher noch ein Tourchen fahren.
Sollte sich das ändern, poste ich um 17 Uhr noch mal.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (5. März 2015)

5.3. Heut gibt's eine Vollmond-Tour.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (12. März 2015)

12.3. Mosche,
der Berg ruft, wir kommen.
Bis nachher.


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (19. März 2015)

19.3. Bis jetzt ruft noch keiner.
Unbestätigten Angaben zur Folge soll es heute aber doch einen Vorausfahrer geben...
Grüße
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (19. März 2015)

Ups ganz vergessen, ich kann fahren wenn sonst keiner will 
Dann mal bis nachher.

P.S. vielleicht kommt ja Roland auch noch?


----------



## Deleted 323191 (22. März 2015)

Ich kündige schon mal an das es am Donnerstag zur Hockenberger Mühle geht. Tisch ist reserviert.
Bis dann.
Gruß Matze


----------



## Deleted 323191 (26. März 2015)

Heute könnte es etwas feucht werden, sollte 
aber gehen. Ich schreibe um 5 nnoch mal.

Bis nachher.
Gruß Matze


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (26. März 2015)

26.3. Leichter Regen sollte niemanden ernstlich abhalten... Matze  und Andreas guiden.
Wer trotzdem lieber direkt in die Hockenberger Mühle kommt, bitte bei mir gleich melden wegen der Tischreservierung (o170-3136362).
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (27. März 2015)

11 kleine Negerlein
sagten, wir kehren in die Hockenberger Mühle ein.
Gleich am Start fiel Regen und 2 konnten sich nun nicht mehr richtig freun,
da fuhren sie gleich heim und es waren nur noch 9.
Auf einem holprigen Trail ging verloren dann ein Akku,
oh je - was nu?
Ein Kavalier sagte da: hört auf zu fluchen,
ich helf der Holden auch beim Suchen.
Und zu eurem Glück,
wartet nicht ich fahr mit Ihr dann gleich zurück.
Da warens nur noch 7.
Nur ein Stückchen weiter den Berg hinab,
sprang dann noch ein weitrer Hühne wegen schlechten Wetters ab.
Da warens nur noch 6.
Kurz vor Rambach sagten dann 3 Recken,
wir fahrn jetzt mal in die Stadt - müssen da was checken.
Da warens nur noch 3.
Weiter gings nur kurz bis noch einer fragte: wo gehts denn eigentlich hin?
Na in die Hockenberger Mühle!  -  Huch das macht für mich kein Sinn!
Da warens nur noch 2.
Diese 2 habens dann tatsächlich geschafft - bis zur Mühle!
Aßen dort verdientermaßen und tranken Bier und Wein mit angenehmer Kühle.
Sogar Ihr Führer aus vergangen Tagen gesellte sich dazu,
so klang der Abend aus - ganz in Ruh.


Schönes Wochenende und bis nächsten Donnerstag.


----------



## Deleted 323191 (2. April 2015)

Bei der Wetterlage machts nicht so richtig Spass, ich entscheide um 4...
Gruß Matze


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (2. April 2015)

Wäre prima, wenn's klappt. Laut wetteronline soll der Regen um vier Uhr vorbei sein. Ich würde mich dann mal versuchsweise auf's Rad schwingen....
Bitte auch um dringende Beachtung des untersten Eintrags auf Seite 3!!!
Grüße
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 323191 (2. April 2015)

jepp sieht besser aus heute Abend, der Wald is aber wie ne dünne Erpsensuppe, da machen wir dann eine Ländchen Tour schööön flach zum Hirsch ... 
Martin, schön das es wieder klappt, ich bring dann auch noch ein Abschleppseil mit


----------



## BlackKnight29 (2. April 2015)

MatthiasGoebel schrieb:


> der Wald is aber wie ne dünne Erpsensuppe



... und liegt bisschen viel Holz auf den Wegen und Pfaden herum


----------



## Deleted 323191 (2. April 2015)

nur mal so zur Info,
Rettungskette Forst:
http://www.hessen-forst.de/service-rettungskette-1291.html
Android-App:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.intend.android.hilfeimwald&hl=de
Geoportal Hessen:
http://geoportal.hessen.de/portal/karten.html?WMC=35


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (2. April 2015)

So schlimm wird's schon nicht werden . Freiwillige vor...
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (9. April 2015)

Heute Sonnencreme nicht vergessen!
Eine funktionierende Lampe ist auch nicht schlecht.
Bis nachher.


----------



## Andreas H. (9. April 2015)

Ich bin noch im Urlaub euch aber viel Spaß heute


----------



## Deleted 323191 (16. April 2015)

Gewitter sind möglich aber wir sind ja nicht aus Zucker.
Bis nacher.

P. S. Wetter Prognose sieht jetzt gut aus


----------



## Deleted 323191 (23. April 2015)

Wie schön wenn die Sonne lacht,
da wird dann eine Tour gemacht.

P. S. 
Nicht vergessen!!!
Heute ist der Tag des Bieres!

Prost.


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (30. April 2015)

30.4. Es könnte heute ziemlich feucht werden. Nächste Info folgt um 17 Uhr.
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (30. April 2015)

Matthias und ich haben beschlossen zu fahren. Wir sind ja nicht wasserlöslich....
Also bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (1. Mai 2015)

Epilog

ach wie war das wieder schön zu radeln diese Strecken,
2 Damen und 4 Recken,
auch ein bissel Regen kann sie nicht schrecken

Arme, Beine und auch das Köpfchen,
schütz ich mit Gore vor den Tröpfchen,
auf gehts, im Wald ist es fast schon wieder trocken,
und die schönen Trails - wie sie locken

der Duft von Joop, Dior oder Lagerfeld?
nein - nur des Waldes Duft der mir gefällt,
des Waldes Duft, er zieht mich magisch an,
ja so denkt ein echter Mann

auch ein umgestürtzter Baum,
hat uns niemals umgehaun
wir kraxlen drüber oder drunter
sind immer froh und munter,
und weiter gehts Berg runter

noch ein abgerissnes Blech,
so ein Pech,
da nutzt kein Fluchen,
das hat am Rad auch nix zu suchen ;-)

radeln bei diesem Nass? im Hirsch ist man überrascht,
doch wir hatten Spass, und ein kühles Blondes schnell vernascht 

darum: hast Du mal Liebeskummer oder Sorgen,
geh radeln und verschiebs auf Morgen 

die Zeit mir wie im Flug vergeht
solange sich die Kurbel dreht,
von der Wiege bis zur Bahre,
radeln ist das einzig Wahre
und auch im nächsten Leben,
wird das wieder Sinn ergeben 

Amen.


----------



## Deleted 323191 (6. Mai 2015)

Mittwoch 6.5.

Servus, ich bin noch ein bissel verschnupft, daher entscheide ich erst morgen Abend ob ich komme...


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (7. Mai 2015)

7.5. Ich bin heute Abend da.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (13. Mai 2015)

14.5. Wegen des Feiertags gibt es keine Feierabendtour; dafür eine Tagestour (s. Email) oder Info unter 0170-3136362.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (21. Mai 2015)

21.5. Einem Türchen steht heute nichts im Wege.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (28. Mai 2015)

28.5. Auch heute wird es hauptsächlich trocken bleiben.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (4. Juni 2015)

4.6. Heut ist Feiertag. Da feiern auch die Guides.
Bis nächste Woche
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (11. Juni 2015)

11.6.
Martin ist heute nicht da. Wir können trotzdem fahren. 
Bis nacher.


----------



## Deleted 323191 (18. Juni 2015)

18.6.
Ich bin heute nicht da.
Matze


P.S. Martin ist ebenfalls nicht da heute.


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (25. Juni 2015)

25.6. Bin wieder da, so auch heute Abend.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (25. Juni 2015)

dito


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (2. Juli 2015)

2.7. Ich fahre heute, hauptsächlich im Schatten...
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (9. Juli 2015)

9.7. Schön kühl heute. Da fahren wir mal wieder höher.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (16. Juli 2015)

16.7. Heut geht's zwar wieder nach Rambach, aber nicht in den Hirschen. Die Waldlust wartet.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (23. Juli 2015)

23.7. Heut soll's mal wieder der Hirsch sein....
Bis später
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (30. Juli 2015)

30.7. Heute bleibt es kühl. Da meld ich uns mal im Hirschen an.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (30. Juli 2015)

mtb-wiesbaden schrieb:


> 30.7. Heute bleibt es kühl.


kühl?  Wie doch die Wahrnehmung sich ändert nach der Hitze )


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (6. August 2015)

6.8. Heut wird's mal wieder der Hirsch...
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (13. August 2015)

13.8. Heut geht's in die Hockenberger Mühle.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (20. August 2015)

20.8. Der Hirsch ruft... Ich reservier mal drinnen, könnte frisch werden.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (27. August 2015)

27.8. Heut wird's wohl feucht...
Ob ich fahre, entscheidet sich um 17 Uhr.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (27. August 2015)

Wird höchstens auf dem Heimweg regnen.
Da steht einem Türchen nichts im Wege.
Bis bald
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (3. September 2015)

Die Tour findet statt, trotz Magenverstimmung.
Also Kette schmieren!
Gruß Matze


----------



## Deleted 323191 (3. September 2015)

P. S. Es wird langsam wieder dunkel Abends...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (10. September 2015)

10.9. Bin wieder fahrbereit. Die heutige Frage: kann man mit Kette schmieren Magenverstimmungen beseitigen?
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (17. September 2015)

17.9. Sieht heute nicht gut aus. Um 17 Uhr schau ich noch mal ins Wetter....
Martin


----------



## Sunsensor (17. September 2015)

Na wie siehts aus, was sagt Petrus?


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (17. September 2015)

Also das Gröbste ist weg und ich würde dann mal ein Türchen anbieten. Regenklamotten wären zu empfehlen.
Bis nachher
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (24. September 2015)

24.9. Heut sieht's gut aus. Lampe und Reservelampe bitte nicht vergessen....
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (1. Oktober 2015)

1.10.
Die Sonne heut am Himme steht,
der Radler seine Kurbel dreht.
Bis später
Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (8. Oktober 2015)

8.10. Heute endet die Tour in Hessloch oder auf dem Bingert. Genauere Angaben folgen um 17 Uhr.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (8. Oktober 2015)

8.10. Ich habe im Zum Grünen Wald in Hessloch reserviert. In die Stadt zurück fährt man von dort aus am schnellsten über Bierstadt.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (15. Oktober 2015)

15.10. Ich fürchte das wird heute nichts....
Falls sich das Wettergeschehen doch noch rechtzeitig auflockert, poste ich noch mal was (nach 17 Uhr).
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin ausser Gefwecht gesetzt heute, fahre nicht mit.
Gruß Matze


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (15. Oktober 2015)

Wir haben die Tour direkt in den Hirschen verlegt, um 19 Uhr . Wer Lust hat mitzugehen, soll sich zwecks Tischreservierung bei mir melden .
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (22. Oktober 2015)

22.10. Sieht heute ganz gut aus. Um 17 Uhr steht hier dann mehr.
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (22. Oktober 2015)

Wir machen ein Türchen, das ist gut fürs Figürchen.
Gruß Matze


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (29. Oktober 2015)

29.10. Heute könnte es eine Vollmond- oder eine Nebeltour werden. Original-Roland guidet heute und vielleicht findet sich noch ein zweiter Ortskundiger.
Ich schaff' es heut' nur direkt in den Hirschen.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (5. November 2015)

5.11.2015
Heute ist es kalt, wir fahren trotzdem in den Wald.
Erst gehts auf die Pirsch, und dann noch in den Hirsch.

Prost und Kette rechts.
Matze


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (12. November 2015)

12.11. Ab heute liegt der Treffpunkt ein paar Meter rechts neben dem Schillerdenkmal, Richtung Paulinenstraße, also vor dem Bühneneingang des Staatstheaters.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (19. November 2015)

19.11. Sehr wahrscheinlich fällt die Tour heute wegen Sturm und Regen aus. Sollte sich um 17 Uhr doch noch eine ungeahnte Wetterbesserung abzeichnen, schreib ich noch mal was.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (26. November 2015)

26.11. Das könnte heute die erste Schneefahrt werden. Auf jeden Fall haben wir heute schon mal Vollmond.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (3. Dezember 2015)

3.12. Heut sieht's gut aus.  Bin dabei.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## xxSteppenwolf (9. Dezember 2015)

9.12. Melde mich heute zum ersten Mal und hoffe, dass wir morgen eine Tour machen können. Sieht ja eigentlich ganz gut aus!
Also bis morgen Abend - Platte-Hirsch !
Roland


----------



## Deleted 323191 (9. Dezember 2015)

aber nicht zu lang


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (10. Dezember 2015)

10.12. Sieht immer noch ganz gut aus!
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (17. Dezember 2015)

17.12. Heut geht was!
Bis später
Martin


----------



## xxSteppenwolf (17. Dezember 2015)

Bin 
dabei!
Roland


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (23. Dezember 2015)

23.12. Sieht gut für unsere Weihnachtsausfahrt aus. Heute mal einen Tag und 1 1/2 Stunden früher, s. Email.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (30. Dezember 2015)

30.12. Heute mal wieder einen Tag und 1 1/2 Stunden früher, s. Email. Wetter passt, aber es wird kälter.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (7. Januar 2016)

7.1. Für die erste Ausfahrt in diesem Jahr sieht es nicht gut aus. Um 17 Uhr wage ich eine Prognose.
Auf ein Gutes Neues
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (7. Januar 2016)

7.1. Um 18:30 Uhr ist der Regen durch. Einem spritzigen Neujahrs-Türchen steht also nichts im Wege.
Bis gleich
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (14. Januar 2016)

14.1. Das könnte heute die erste Schneeausfahrt oder vielleicht auch nichts werden. Weiteres um 17 Uhr.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (14. Januar 2016)

14.1. Um 18 Uhr ist der Regen durch. Ich würde also ein Türchen fahren; Ziel Hockenberger Mühle oder Schwan in Kloppenheim (Hirsch hat zu).
Wer mitfahren will, bitte kurz melden per SMS oder Telefon, damit ich nicht alleine am Schiller stehe!
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (20. Januar 2016)

21.1. Heute wird keine geführte Tour angeboten.
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 323191 (28. Januar 2016)

Um 11:34 Uhr hört der Regen auf und die Betriebsferien im Hirsch sind auch beendet,
was will man mehr.
Also rauf aus Rad.
Gruß Maze


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (3. Februar 2016)

3.2. Wie angedacht, fahren wir schon heute, Mittwoch, ein Türchen. Bitte gebt mir wegen Tischbestellung (Hirsch) kurz Bescheid, wenn Ihr mitfahrt.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (4. Februar 2016)

4.2. Es besteht eine kleine Chance, dass es rechtzeitig wenigstens von oben her trocken wird. Näheres folgt um 17 Uhr.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (4. Februar 2016)

4.2. Nach reiflicher Abwägung werden Matze und ich heute keine Tour mehr anbieten.
Grüße
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (11. Februar 2016)

11.2. Sieht heute gut aus. Schaut aber sicherheitshalber nach 17 Uhr noch mal rein.
Bis hoffentlich später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (18. Februar 2016)

18.2. Heute klappt's mal wieder.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (18. Februar 2016)

es muss heißen  klappert


----------



## xxSteppenwolf (18. Februar 2016)

Hi Leute,
bei mir klappt's auch und es "klappert" hoffentlich nichts!  

Bis heute Abend
Roland


----------



## Deleted 323191 (25. Februar 2016)

Kein Regen kei Schnee,
ach wie schee.
Nur kalt,
bis bald 

Matze


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (3. März 2016)

3.3. Um 18 Uhr soll alles unten sein, dann bleibt's von oben trocken. Schaut sicherheitshalber um 17 Uhr noch mal rein, falls es doch noch anders kommt.
Ansonsten bis später
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (3. März 2016)

Es wird höchstens nur noch ein bisschen feucht von oben.
Ich mach mich mal fertig, Matze kann heut nicht.
Bis gleich
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (10. März 2016)

10.3. Super Wetter!
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (17. März 2016)

17.3.
Fahrt in den Frühling, Verpflegung im Hirsch.
Martin ist heute nicht dabei, daher müsst Ihr mit mir vorlieb nehmen.
Bis denn.
Gruß Matze


P. S. auf dem Smartphone ist dieses Forum eine Zumutung


----------



## xxSteppenwolf (17. März 2016)

Ich denke doch wir fahren heute, 17. 3., oder? 
Roland


----------



## Deleted 323191 (17. März 2016)

Ja
Danke


----------



## HC-65 (17. März 2016)

Das lag jetzt aber nicht am Smartphone. 
BTW: Bin heute raus, ziehe eine Fahrt in der Sonne vor.


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (24. März 2016)

24.3. Ich fahre heute.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (31. März 2016)

31.3.
Ich bin heute nicht dabei.
Gruß Matze


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (31. März 2016)

31.3. Ich fahre heute auch nicht. Tour fällt heute aus.
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michie-mit-ie (31. März 2016)

Ich fahre heute auf jeden Fall.
Auch wenn ein kompetenter Guide fehtl.

Mal sehen, wer um 18.30 Uhr am Schiller ist.
Wir können uns dann zusammentun.

Gruß Michie


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (7. April 2016)

7.4. Heut sieht's super aus.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (14. April 2016)

14.4. Fast zu warm heute...
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (21. April 2016)

21.4. Kein Gründe um zu Hause zu bleiben...
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (28. April 2016)

28.4.
Guten Morgen,
wegen km-Rückstand und aktuter Schönwetter-Periode würde ich heute 1 Std früher starten und etwas länge fahren.
Gruß und Kette rechts
Matze


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (28. April 2016)

28.4. Ich schaffe es nur zur gewohnten Zeit.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olman (28. April 2016)

18:30 Uhr? Dann schließe ich mich heute an.


----------



## Michie-mit-ie (28. April 2016)

Stefan und ich kommen auch erst um 18.30 Uhr.
Man Matze, du solltest mal an deiner Kramatick arbeiten.

Gruß Michie


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (4. Mai 2016)

5.5. Heut ist Feiertag -> kein Feierabend -> keine Feierabend-Tour.
Grüße Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (4. Mai 2016)

Der Mann aus der Zukunft hat gesprochen.


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (12. Mai 2016)

12.5. Schaut heute ab 17 Uhr noch mal rein. Dann weiß ich mehr.
Grüße
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (12. Mai 2016)

müsste passen, ab 4 soll es besser werden


----------



## Deleted 323191 (12. Mai 2016)

P.S. Martin, hast Du mal über das Lokal am Neroberg nachgedacht? Sollen wir das mal probieren?


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (12. Mai 2016)

12.5. Es sieht gut für unsere Tour aus. Anschließend geht es wieder in das berüchtigte Lokal in Rambach. Dort können wir uns dann eine Meinung zum Lokalwechsel für das nächste Mal bilden.....
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (19. Mai 2016)

19.5. Ich fahre heute. Matze muss leider passen.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (2. Juni 2016)

2.6. Ich schaue mal um 17 Uhr was wettermäßig ansteht und entscheide dann.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 323191 (2. Juni 2016)

ich komme heute nicht :-|


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (2. Juni 2016)

2.6. Ich werde ein möglichst schlammfreies Türchen wagen. Falls es zu nass werden sollte, geht's halt ohne Hirsch nach Hause...
Bis gleich
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (9. Juni 2016)

9.6. Heut geht was, vielleicht nicht ganz schlammfrei....
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (16. Juni 2016)

16.6. Heut' wird auch erst um 17.00 Uhr fertig geplant. Schaut später noch mal rein.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (16. Juni 2016)

16.6. Ich bin um 18:30 Uhr am Treffpunkt. Dann sollte der letzte Schauer rum sein. Regenklamotten wären trotzdem zu empfehlen.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Andreas H. (16. Juni 2016)

mtb-wiesbaden schrieb:


> 16.6. Ich bin um 18:30 Uhr am Treffpunkt. Dann sollte der letzte Schauer rum sein. Regenklamotten wären trotzdem zu empfehlen.
> Bis später
> Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (23. Juni 2016)

23.6. Das wird eine heiße Sache heute ...
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (30. Juni 2016)

30.6. Es soll nur ein bisschen feucht werden. Da können wir endlich mal die Regensachen testen...
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (7. Juli 2016)

7.7. Da die meisten heute Abend vor dem Fußball-Gucki sitzen wollen, endet die Tour gegen 20.15 Uhr oberhalb von Rambach. Von dort sollte es dann jede(r) schaffen, pünktlich vor der Kiste zu erscheinen. 
Bis später
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (14. Juli 2016)

14.7. Ich fahre heute.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## xxSteppenwolf (14. Juli 2016)

Ich fahre mit! 
Roland


----------



## Deleted 323191 (14. Juli 2016)

na gut ich auch 
aber ohne Fattie heute


----------



## Andreas H. (14. Juli 2016)

mtb-wiesbaden schrieb:


> 14.7. Ich fahre heute.
> Bis später
> Martin


Hallo
ich fahre nicht mit


----------



## Andreas H. (14. Juli 2016)

Hallo 
ich fahre nicht mit


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (21. Juli 2016)

21.7. Melde mich heute um 17 Uhr nochmal. Sieht aber ganz gut aus.
Bis denne
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (21. Juli 2016)

21.7. Sieht nicht mehr ganz so gut aus. Ich fahre trotzdem mal zum Treffpunkt.
Regenjacke etc. mitzunehmen, wäre vielleicht nicht blöd...
Bis nachher
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (28. Juli 2016)

28.7. Könnte heute nass werden. Um 17 Uhr folgt daher erst die letzte Info für heute.
Martin


----------



## Eru (28. Juli 2016)

Eru


----------



## Eru (28. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn es heute (28.07.2016) um 18:00 Uhr nicht regnet, komme ich zum Treffpunkt und führe die Tour.
Martin und Tina bereiten sich auf den Urlaub vor - könnten ggf. zur Einkehr dazu stoßen.

Nächste Woche (04.08.2016) führe ich auch.
Ich nehme max. 12 Personen mit. Wenn mehr zum Treffpunkt kommen muss ein 2. Guide gefunden werden.

Gruß
Eru


----------



## Deleted 323191 (28. Juli 2016)

Hi,
ich bin am 4.8. nicht da und wahrscheinlich am 11.8. auch nicht.
Gruß Matze


----------



## xxSteppenwolf (28. Juli 2016)

Da ich mit Matze den Alpencross mache, bin natürlich am 4. und 11. August auch nicht dabei.
Heute komme ich mit dem Trekking-Rad gegen 20.00 Uhr in den "Hirschen" (wenn es nicht gerade regnet!).
Falls eine andere Einkehr geplant ist, gib mir bitte Bescheid.

Bis später
Roland


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (28. Juli 2016)

28.7. Wie's jetzt so aussieht, werden Matze und Eru heute auf jeden Fall heute präsent sein. Nächste Woche betreut Euch dann Eru.
Bis später im Hirschen
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (4. August 2016)

4.8. Schöne Grüße aus Südtirol.  
Martin


----------



## Eru (4. August 2016)

Hallo an alle hiergebliebenen, 
ich werde heute Abend die Tour führen, wenn es trocken bleibt. 
Am Abend eher örtliche Schauer und Gewitter, deshalb melde ich mich nochmals gegen 17 Uhr. 
Vor meinem Urlaub vermeide ich nochmals so nass zu werden wie letzte Woche.
Gruß
Eru


----------



## Eru (4. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
da es in Wiesbaden seit 09:00 Uhr mehr oder weniger regnet und die Vorhersagen auch bis mindestens 20:00 Uhr Niederschlag melden, sage ich die heutige MTB-Tour ab!
Gruß
Eru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (11. August 2016)

11.8. Es könnte heute feucht werden. Ob ich fahre, entscheide ich um 17 Uhr.
Grüße Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (11. August 2016)

11.8. Die Tour fällt leider aus, da es in Kürze regnen wird.
Roland, Tina, Matze und ich werden uns aber trotzdem um 19:30 Uhr in der Hockenberger Mühle einfinden.
Wer Lust hat, dazu zu kommen, kann sich bei mir zwecks Tischreservierung melden.
Dann eventuell bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (18. August 2016)

18.8. Auf vielfachen Wunsch endet die Tour heute im Nerotal. Startpunkt bleibt natürlich der gleiche.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Andreas H. (18. August 2016)

Hi 
ich bin heute dabei bis später 

Lg.Andreas


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (25. August 2016)

25.8. Die Tour endet heute wieder im Nerotal. Denkt für die Rückfahrt an Beleuchtung.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (1. September 2016)

1.9. Auch heute geht's ins Nerotal. Lampen nicht vergessen...
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Eru (13. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich am 15.09. an einer Radverkehr-Veranstaltung teilnehme, werde ich nicht biken können.
Gruß
Eru


----------



## Deleted 323191 (14. September 2016)

14.9.:

Hallo,

alternative Radverkehrs-Veranstaltung morgen 15.9.:
voraussichtlich pisst es morgen (noch) nicht. Evt um 17 Uhr noch mal reinschauen...
Ich fahre eine Runde über die Platte/Rassel in ein berühmt berüchtigtes Lokal in Rambach. Wer mit will kann sich gerne anschließen.

Gruß und Kette rechts
Matze


P.S. trainiert schon mal fleißig und vergesst eure (funktionierenden!!) Scheinwerfer (und aufgeladene! Akkus) nicht, könnte hilfreich sein.


----------



## xxSteppenwolf (15. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
bin dabei. Werden dann wohl die Hirsch-Crew überraschen! 

In diesem Sinne
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (22. September 2016)

22.9. Heute geht es mal wieder ins Nerotal.
Spätestens ab heute ist eine ordentliche Lampe mit mindestens 900 Lumen Pflicht!
Der Akku muss zwei Stunden durchhalten oder Ihr habt einen zweiten Akku dabei.
Eine zweite Notlampe (z.B. Kopflampe oder Taschenlampe) ist ebenfalls Pflicht.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (22. September 2016)

Ich bin dabei. Meine Lupine hat nur 700lm, hoffe das reicht auch ;-)
Gruß Matze


----------



## xxSteppenwolf (22. September 2016)

Ich weiß nicht genau wie viel Lumen meine Lampe hat - fahre aber trotzdem mit! 
Bis heute Abend
Roland


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (29. September 2016)

29.9. Heute letzte Ausfahrt vor dem großen Regen. Ich fahr heut mal...  ins Nerotal.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (6. Oktober 2016)

6.10. Bei gefühlten Minusgraden  (zieht Euch warm an) geht es wieder rund um Wiesbaden bis ins Nerotal.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (13. Oktober 2016)

13.10. Strecke heute: durch den Wald. Ziel: Nerotal, wie jetzt immer.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (20. Oktober 2016)

20.10. Die Wetterlage für heut abend ist noch unbestimmt. Schaut noch mal um 17 Uhr rein.
Grüße
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (20. Oktober 2016)

ich fahre heute nicht


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (20. Oktober 2016)

20.10. Ja, das wird heute leider nichts. Ich fahre auch nicht.
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (21. Oktober 2016)

Hi,
hat jemand einen 30mm und oder 40mm Vorbau auf Lager den ich mal an meinen Rad testen kann?
(1 1/8 Zoll und 31.8 mm Lenkerklemmung)


P.S. zur Belohnung ein Oktoberfestbierechen ;-)


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (27. Oktober 2016)

27.10. Heute sieht's gut aus. Ich buche uns im Nerotal ein.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (3. November 2016)

3.11. Heute soll es ab 18 Uhr durchgehend dunkel sein. Fahre trotzdem mal ins Nerotal.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (10. November 2016)

10.11. Heute entscheide ich um 17 Uhr, ob ich fahre.
Grüße
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (10. November 2016)

ich bin noch bis Sonntag auf der Brexit Insel...

Kr
Matze


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (10. November 2016)

10.11. Ich biete heute eine gemütliche Halbhöhentour mit Ziel Bierstadt an. Ab 20:30 Uhr soll es sich langsam einregnen. Wer Lust hat mit in den Drehpendel einzukehren, sendet mir bitte eine Nachricht zwecks Tischreservierung.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (17. November 2016)

17.11. Heute entscheide ich mich erst später (bis 17 Uhr). Sieht heute allerdings eher ungemütlich aus.
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (17. November 2016)

17.11. Der Regen ist vorbei und wir können ein Türchen wagen. Ich melde uns im Nerotal an.
Bis bald
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (24. November 2016)

24.11. Heute sieht's wirklich gut aus.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (24. November 2016)

muss heute wahrscheinlich länger arbeiten...


----------



## Deleted 323191 (30. November 2016)

Übrigens wer Interesse hat: es gibt bei AllMountains auch wieder Ausfahrten, auch Samstag Nachmittag. Ab 10.12.
Siehe hier im Newsletter weiter unten: AllMountains Newsletter

Kr
Matze


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (1. Dezember 2016)

1.12. Wegen des Feuerwerks und des zu erwartenden Andrangs ist der Treffpunkt heute der Parkplatz am nördlichen Ende des Kurhauses an der Sonnenberger Straße gegenüber der Einmündung der Prinzessin-Elisabeth-Straße. Das Wetter soll halten, so dass wir nach dem Feuerwerk noch eine etwas verkürzte Tour fahren können.
Schaut trotzdem um 17 Uhr nochmal rein, falls es doch noch eine wetterbedingte Änderung gibt.
Bis später
Martin

Anmeldung zu Touren für Neu-Einsteiger: 0170-3136362


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (1. Dezember 2016)

1.12. Regen ist nicht in Sicht. Treffpunkt s.o.
Bis gleich
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (7. Dezember 2016)

8.12. Tour fällt heute aus, Alternativprogramm siehe E-Mail
Grüße
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (15. Dezember 2016)

15.12. Von oben bleibt es wenigstens trocken... Die Tour endet heute in Bierstadt (Nerotal geht heute nicht). Gegen nasse Rückseiten beim Lokalbesuch empfehlen sich Wechselwindeln oder auch Schutzbleche...
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (22. Dezember 2016)

22.12. Heute keine Tour, Alternativprogramm siehe E-Mail, wer sie nicht bekommen hat: anrufen!
Grüße
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (29. Dezember 2016)

29.12. Tourstart heute schon um 15:15 Uhr! Ziel: Nerotal.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (5. Januar 2017)

5.1. Weiß noch nichts Genaues. Info folgt später bis 17 Uhr.
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (5. Januar 2017)

Ich bin heute nicht dabei.

Kr
Matze


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (5. Januar 2017)

5.1. Geführte Tour fällt heute aus. Zu glatt.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (12. Januar 2017)

12.1. Tour fällt heute aus.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (19. Januar 2017)

19.1. Keine Tour heute. Ist noch zu kalt.
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (26. Januar 2017)

26.1. Wir haben noch Winterpause. Die wird nächsten Donnerstag hoffentlich beendet werden können.
Grüße Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (2. Februar 2017)

2.2. Ende der Winterpause. Heute fahren wir übers Ländchen. Ziel ist Bierstadt.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (9. Februar 2017)

9.2. Heute können wir ein wenig höher fahren. Ich versuche uns im Nerotal einzubuchen.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## 40a (9. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

ich bin kein Mitglied von ADFC, kann ich trotzdem mitfahren? Wo und wann trefft ihr euch?

Iurii


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (9. Februar 2017)

Hallo Iurii,
ruf mich einfach kurz an. Tel.nr. müsstest Du nach dem Anmelden sehen.
VG Martin


----------



## xxSteppenwolf (9. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
bin heute natürlich auch - mit einer Winterjacke mehr - dabei!
Roland


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (16. Februar 2017)

16.2. Heut ist's zwar warm aber es wird nass. Info erfolgt deshalb erst später um 17 Uhr.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (16. Februar 2017)

16.2. Leider doch zu feucht heute.
Dann bis nächste Woche
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (23. Februar 2017)

23.2. Wegen Unwetterwarnung gibt es heute keine geführte Tour. Alternativprogrammvorschlag kommt später per Email.
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (23. Februar 2017)

Kr
Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (2. März 2017)

2.3. Ich würde heute ein Türchen ins Nerotal wagen. Teilnahme auf eigene Gefahr. Könnte stürmisch werden.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (9. März 2017)

9.3. Der Regen soll sich nach 16 Uhr verzogen haben, da können wir eine Tour ins Nerotal fahren.
Schaut nochmal nach 17 Uhr rein, falls es doch noch Änderungen gibt.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (16. März 2017)

16.3. Bis später, Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (23. März 2017)

23.3. Heut sogar noch Licht bei der Abfahrt.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (30. März 2017)

30.3. Sommerzeit!
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (30. März 2017)

30.3.
sch* Sommerzeit :-|

Ich würde heute mal wieder den roten Punkt runtersurfen. Also bringt euch mal gescheite Lampen mit, nur Lenkerlampen geht gar nicht.

Kr
Matze


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (6. April 2017)

6.4. Heut können wir nochmal die Winterklamotten testen.
Unbestätigten Angaben zufolge, könnte es heute einen Ausflug zum Schläferskopf geben.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (6. April 2017)

mal schaun, Testfahrer erwünscht


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (13. April 2017)

13.4. Heute wird's was geben.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (20. April 2017)

20.4. Bin im Urlaub.
Grüße in die Runde.
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (20. April 2017)

20.4.2017
Ich bin heute sehr wahrscheinlich nicht da, aber Roland Ruffing bietet eine Tour an.
18:30 am Schiller.
Kr
Matze

P.S. schaut sicherheitshalber um 17 Uhr noch mal rein.


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (27. April 2017)

27.4. Ich führ heut eine Schlu...tour mit Ziel Nerotal.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (4. Mai 2017)

4.5. Wegen der unklaren Wetterverhältnisse schaut nochmal nach 17 Uhr rein.
Wahrscheinlich können wir eine Tour fahren.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (4. Mai 2017)

4.5. Tour fällt heute aus.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (11. Mai 2017)

11.5. Nerotal ist gebucht. Dann mal los.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (18. Mai 2017)

18.5. Die Gewitter sollen sich heute rechtzeitig verzogen haben.
Schaut nochmal nach 17 Uhr rein, ob das so stimmt.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (18. Mai 2017)

18.5. Sieht gut aus.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (1. Juni 2017)

1.6. Heut fahren wir mal wieder ins Nerotal.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (6. Juni 2017)

http://www.weltrekord.uni-mainz.de/


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (8. Juni 2017)

8.6. Same procedure as last Thursday.
See you later
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (8. Juni 2017)

Well, I’ll do my very best.


----------



## xxSteppenwolf (8. Juni 2017)

Same time, same place - same groups?
Roland


----------



## Michie-mit-ie (8. Juni 2017)

Hi zusammen,

ist Schiller unser Treffpunkt um 18.30?
Der Aufbau fürs Willi-Fest ist ja schon weit fortgeschritten.

Bitte kurze Info.

Gruß Michie


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (8. Juni 2017)

Ja, wir treffen uns so dicht wie möglich am gewohnten Platz.
And everything will be the same - oder so....
Bye, bye 
Martin


----------



## Michie-mit-ie (8. Juni 2017)

嗨馬丁，

感謝您的答复。
期待一個不錯的退出。

米基問候


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbo1905 (9. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und habe dieses Thema gefunden .

Wie läuft es den üblicherweise ab bezüglich Treffpunkt, Strecken, KM, HM etc. Würde mich freuen regelmäßig dazu stoßen zu können.

Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## xxSteppenwolf (22. Juni 2017)

22. Juni
Ich würde heute mal eine *"gemäßigte" Tour* führen (2. Gruppe), wenn uns das (Un-)Wetter  keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht!
Schaut noch mal nach 17 Uhr rein!! 
_Roland W._


----------



## xxSteppenwolf (22. Juni 2017)

Bis 18 Uhr scheinen sich die Gewitter verabschiedet zu haben - hoffentlich! Dann steht einer Tour nichts mehr im Wege.
Roland


----------



## formy (22. Juni 2017)

Mir scheint das zu heiß und nass auf dem Nachhauseweg zu werden. Ich stehe bei Gewitter nicht zur Verfügung. Viel Spaß mit Roland. LG Roland R.


----------



## tom0207 (22. Juni 2017)

Servus, wie sieht es denn auf der Wiesbadener Seite aus. Hier (Bodenheim) blitzt und donnert es ganz ordentlich! 
VG Tom (der Neue [emoji16])


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Arachne (22. Juni 2017)

im Augenblick trocken


----------



## formy (22. Juni 2017)

robbo1905 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin neu hier und habe dieses Thema gefunden .
> 
> Wie läuft es den üblicherweise ab bezüglich Treffpunkt, Strecken, KM, HM etc. Würde mich freuen regelmäßig dazu stoßen zu können.
> ...


Hi Robin, nach seinem Urlaub wird sich Martin mit dir in Verbindung setzen. Bis dann bitte um Geduld. LG


----------



## formy (22. Juni 2017)

In Naurod tanzt der Gewitter-Bär


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (29. Juni 2017)

29.6. Heutige Tour fällt aus.
Dann bis nächste Woche
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (6. Juli 2017)

6.7. Wegen ungewisser Wetterlage heute Infos erst ab 17 Uhr.
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (6. Juli 2017)

Bis halb 6 ist alles durch.
Die Tour findet statt.

Kr
Matze


----------



## Arachne (6. Juli 2017)

Die Sonne scheint, bin gleich da.


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (13. Juli 2017)

13.7. Das wird heut was geben ...
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (20. Juli 2017)

20.7. Heute gibt es eine geführte Tour. Falls es später doch noch gewittrig wird, verschiebe ich die Abfahrt. Dann müsst Ihr mal kurz anrufen...
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (27. Juli 2017)

27.7. Und heute wieder mal 'ne Tour 
Bis später
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (27. Juli 2017)

27.7. Tour fällt doch leider aus... zu nass 
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (27. Juli 2017)

3.8. An diesem Donnerstag gibt es wegen Urlaubs höchstwahrscheinlich keine geführte Tour.
Eventuell am Donnerstag noch mal reinschauen.
VG Martin


----------



## formy (3. August 2017)

Hi! Ich denke, wir hätten aufgrund der aktuellen Sturmschäden keinen Spaß im Wald. Zudem besteht weiterhin ein hohes Astbruchrisiko. Unter diesen Umständen stehe ich euch Daheimgebliebenen heute leider nicht zur Verfügung. Nächstes Mal gerne wieder!
VG Roland


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (10. August 2017)

10.8. Sieht heute nach Dauerregen aus. Falls Sich doch noch was ändert, gibt's um 17 Uhr noch'en Eintrag.
Wird dann aber nur eine Ländchenrunde nach Hessloch o.ä. werden.
Vielleicht bis später.
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (10. August 2017)

pissel pissel, ich melde mich schon mal ab.


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (10. August 2017)

Ich melde mich auch für heute ab.
Dann bis nächste Woche.
Martin


----------



## Michie-mit-ie (11. August 2017)

Für alle, die nach dem Sturm noch nicht im Wald waren:


Aber wir sind eigentlich gut durchgekommen.
Bis wir zu dieser Stelle kamen:


Gruß Michie


----------



## Deleted 323191 (11. August 2017)

Danke, aber ohne Ortsangabe nützt es nicht viel.Welche Strecken seit Ihr gefahren?

Und bitte die Bilder etwas schrumpfen oder einen Link posten, es dauert jetzt ewig die Seite zu laden. Kannst Du das bitte ändern?


----------



## Michie-mit-ie (11. August 2017)

Hi Matze,

ich habe keinen Link, weil ich keine Bilder im Netz speichere. Habe die Bilder rausgenommen.

Gruß Michie


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (17. August 2017)

18.8. Ich biete heute eine Dschungeltour auf die Platte mit Ziel Nerotal an. Ein Trail ist auch dabei.
Teilnahme auf eigene Gefahr! Wer hat, kann eine Säge mitnehmen...
Bis später
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 323191 (17. August 2017)

bin schon ganz aufgeregt 


Raumschiff ADFC

Der Taunus, unendliche Weiten.
Wir schreiben das Jahr 2017.
Dies sind die Abenteuer der ADFC MTB Gruppe, die mit ihrer 10 Mann/Frau/* starken Besatzung viele Stunden unterwegs ist, um fremde Wälder zu erforschen, neue Wege und neue Trails.
Viele Lichtjahre von Wiesbaden entfernt dringt die Gruppe in Gebiete vor, die nie ein Mensch zuvor gesehen hat.

live long and prosper


----------



## Eru (17. August 2017)

Ich werde heute auf dem Weinfest festgehalten. 
Erst Kollegen, dann Freunde ....

Bis zum nächten Mal.
Eru


----------



## JanB86 (21. August 2017)

Hallo, wie sieht es denn mittlerweile im Wald Rund um Nerotal und Platte aus? War nach dem Unwetter Anfang des Monats nur einmal unterwegs gewesen und das war ziemlich frustran.


----------



## Deleted 323191 (21. August 2017)

gelöscht


----------



## JanB86 (22. August 2017)

Danke für die Info


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (24. August 2017)

24.8. Außer den neuen naturgegebenen Hindernissen steht (liegt) einer Tour heute nichts im Weg...
Teilnahme auf eigene Gefahr!
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Eru (24. August 2017)

Mein Drahtesel freut sich auf einen Ausritt, hoffentlich bleibt es trocken!

Bis später
Eru


----------



## Eru (25. August 2017)

Schön war es gestern Abend, auch wenn ich einen blauen Fleck davon getragen habe, macht nix, gehört zum Mountainbiken!


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (31. August 2017)

31.8. Tour findet statt. Da können wir die Räder mal wieder schön einsauen...
Bis später
Martin
P.S. gegen Tourende ist mit eingeschränkter Sicht zu rechnen. Erfahrene haben wenigstens eine Lampe dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eru (31. August 2017)

Moin, zusammen,
bin wegen des Regens mit dem Bus zur Arbeit unterwegs.
Könnte knapp werden pünktlich am Startpunkt zu sein - Bitte _*NICHT*_ auf mich warten!

Wenn ich dabei bin, werde ich auf keinen Fall einkehren können.

Viele Grüße
Eru


----------



## Deleted 323191 (31. August 2017)

ich würde evt auch mal wieder wieder Richtung Rambach fahren wenn noch jemand Lust hat...


----------



## Deleted 323191 (7. September 2017)

7.9.
Heute gehts mal Richtung Rambach, Endstation Hirsch.
Kr
Matze


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (14. September 2017)

14.9. Heut sieht's ziemlich mies aus. Tour fällt aus.
Grüße
Martin


----------



## Eru (21. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will kommen (hoffentlich pünktlich, da zurzeit zusätzlich mit Urlaubsvertretung belastet)!
Sonst rufe ich Martin kurz vor 18:30 Uhr an, wo ich dazu stoßen kann. 

Euer Eru


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (21. September 2017)

21.9. Trotz Sonnenschein wird's später dunkel. Heut beginnt die Zeit der ordentlichen Lampen und voll geladenen Akkus.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (28. September 2017)

28.9. Vorhersage für heute: erst hell, dann dunkel.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Eru (28. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich schaffe es heute nicht - zu viel Arbeit!  

Gruß
Eru


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (5. Oktober 2017)

5.10. Wegen Windbruchgefahr heute wahrscheinlich nur Ländchestour.
Näheres folgt um 17 Uhr.
Martin


----------



## Eru (5. Oktober 2017)

Morsche zusammen,
muss etwas pausieren , da ich mir dummerweise das rechte Knie verdreht habe.
Viele Grüße 
Eru


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (5. Oktober 2017)

5.10. Alles halb so wild, fahre doch ins Nerotal. Halt auf den etwas breiteren Pisten.
Bis bald
Martin


----------



## Michie-mit-ie (5. Oktober 2017)

Klasse Martin.
Wäre auch sonst etwas langweilig geworden.

Bis gleich.
Michie


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (12. Oktober 2017)

12.10. Heute rollen wir mal hoch, dann runter.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Eru (12. Oktober 2017)

Ich komme heute unbedingt! 
Mit zusätzlicher Helmlampe.

Gruß
Eru


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (19. Oktober 2017)

19.10. Wenn das mal kein Wetter ist.  Wenn allen ein Licht aufgeht, könnten wir mal 'nen Trail fahren.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (19. Oktober 2017)

Achtung, Achtung! Gestern wurde ich von einem Wildschwein attakiert! Vielleicht trefft Ihr es ja heute auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (19. Oktober 2017)

Wie heißt es denn und sollen wir es von Dir grüßen?


----------



## Deleted 323191 (19. Oktober 2017)

mtb-wiesbaden schrieb:


> Wie heißt es denn und sollen wir es von Dir grüßen?


Nö, es war recht unfreundlich. Ich denke in der Pfanne würde es mir besser gefallen.


----------



## Eru (19. Oktober 2017)

Ich will auch Wildschwein - deshalb fahre ich heut wieder mit!


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (26. Oktober 2017)

26.10. Heute fahren wir mal rund und enden in Rambach in einem mehr Tradition als Lokal.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (26. Oktober 2017)

mtb-wiesbaden schrieb:


> 26.10. Heute fahren wir mal rund und enden in Rambach in einem mehr Tradition als Lokal.
> Bis später
> Martin


hach wie schön


----------



## Eru (26. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

heute bekomme ich Besuch von meinen Eltern und kann nicht kommen. 

Viele Grüße und gute Fahrt!
Eru


----------



## Michie-mit-ie (26. Oktober 2017)

Ich sach nur VANESSA.

Ach was waren das noch für Zeiten, wenn wir stundenlang auf das Zahlen gewartet haben.
Im Nachhinein wars schön.

Gruß Michie


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (2. November 2017)

2.11. Heut fahr'n wir mal ins Nerotal....
Bin schon gespannt, welche Pläne Eru heute hat....
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Markus. (5. November 2017)

Wer hat Lust abends mal ne Runde zu drehen. Wohne in Wiesbaden nähe Weilburger Thal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eru (9. November 2017)

Wird heut nix mit mir - bin krank daheim! 

Viele Grüße
Eru


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (9. November 2017)

9.11. Heut von oben trocken, von unten weniger. Gibt von mir heute nur eine Forststraßen-Rollrunde ins Nerotal.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (9. November 2017)

in Rambach gibts Hirschedelgulash und Gänsebraten!!!


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (16. November 2017)

16.11. Das Ziel liegt heute aller Voraussicht nach im Wald in Hessloch.
Sollte sich noch was ändern, gibt's später noch 'ne Info.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (16. November 2017)

16.11. Ändert sich nix, wir sind im Wald gemeldet.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (23. November 2017)

23.11. Das sich heute alle Guides separat verlustieren  , gibt es heute keine geführte Tour;
also heute nur spontane Grüppchenbildung in Eigeninitiative am gewohnten Treffpunkt. 
VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michie-mit-ie (23. November 2017)

Ich glaube, dass wir uns auch ohne Guide verirren können.
Ich bin um 18.30 neben der Eisbahn.

Gruß Michie


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (30. November 2017)

30.11. Heute gibt es keine geführte Tour.
Grüße, Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (7. Dezember 2017)

7.12. Das gibt heute entweder wieder nix oder 'ne Asphalt-/Forstpistentour nach Rambach oder Hessloch.
Entscheidung fällt später am Nachmittag.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (7. Dezember 2017)

7.12. Leider wieder keine geführte Tour heute. Wird uns zu feucht.
Martin & Matze


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (14. Dezember 2017)

14.12. Heute findet unsere Spezialtour statt. 
Bis heut Abend.
Martin


----------



## Markus. (14. Dezember 2017)

Mist eben erst entdeckt, wo findet die Tour statt


----------



## Deleted 323191 (15. Dezember 2017)

im Weihenstephaner ;-)


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (21. Dezember 2017)

21.12. Das könnte heute eine Forstpistentour nach Rambach oder Hessloch werden.
Melde mich um 17 Uhr noch mal.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (21. Dezember 2017)

Forstpistentour findet statt! Schutzbleche empfohlen, muss aber kein Blech sein.
Treffpunkt ist ein paar Meter weiter, Bühneneingang vom Theater.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (28. Dezember 2017)

28.12. Heute fahren wir schon um 15 Uhr (s. Mail)! Lampen trotzdem nicht vergessen.
Treffpunkt ist ein paar Meter weiter, Bühneneingang vom Theater.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (4. Januar 2018)

4.1. Heut Abend soll es von oben her trocken werden. Habe schon mal Hessloch reserviert.
Falls es um 17 Uhr immer noch regnet, schaut noch mal rein.
Ansonsten bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (4. Januar 2018)

4.1. Leider wird's dann heute doch nichts.
Keine geführte Tour heute.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (11. Januar 2018)

11.1. Heute können wir eine Forstpistentour nach Hessloch fahren (oder nach Rambach, falls der Wald geschlossen hat).
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (18. Januar 2018)

18.1. Ob wir heute fahren können, ist fraglich. Infos gibt's dann erst um 17 Uhr.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (18. Januar 2018)

18.1. Jetzt sieht's schon viel besser aus. Ich werde ein Türchen nach Rambach wagen.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (25. Januar 2018)

25.1. Heute gibt es keine geführte Tour.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (1. Februar 2018)

1.2. Ich fahre heute mal eine Tour durchs Ländchen. Ziel Hessloch (ersatzweise Rambach).
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (1. Februar 2018)

im Hirsch gibts gegrilltes Spanferkel!


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (8. Februar 2018)

8.2. Heute gibt es keine geführte Tour. Bremsen eingefroren... 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (15. Februar 2018)

15.2. Heute gibt es keine geführte Tour. Bremsen immer noch eingefroren... 
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (21. Februar 2018)

21.2. Morgen gibts keine geführte Tour. Wer will kann Schlittschuh laufen gehen auf eigene Gefahr.
Kr
Matze


----------



## Fjellkatt (27. Februar 2018)

Ich fände es sehr gut, wenn unsere Tour übermorgen stattfindet. Heute morgen bin ich um 5:40 h 30 km MTB gefahren bei minus 9 Grad. Es war kein Problem, weil ich Winterausrüstung an hatte, Handschuhe etc. Genau diese Ausstattung haben wir alle und wir haben sie für kalte Tage gekauft. Ich finde das kalte Wetter sehr schön und übermorgen sollen es am Abend gerade mal minus 2 Grad unten in Wiesbaden sein und ein wenig kälter weiter oben.   Viele Grüße und hoffentlich bis übermorgen     Ansgar


----------



## Deleted 323191 (27. Februar 2018)

Hi Ansgar,
solange es unter 0 ist fahre ich nicht und schon gar nicht im Dunkeln. Die Winterkleidung und Handschuhe nützen herzlich wenig bei Glatteis - höchtens Spikereifen. Wir waren am Freitag Nachmittag unterwegs, z.B. der Forstweg vom Chaussehaus nach Georgenborn war überwiegend spiegelglatt sodass wir oft geschoben haben und dann irgendwann auf die Straße abgebogen sind. Kommt noch dazu das man sowas im Dunkeln selbst mit Beleuchtung oft schlecht erkennen kann. Ich fahre nur tagsüber und auf trockenen Wegen/Straße.
Vielleicht fährt Martin, oder wer trotzdem fahren will kann gerne auch selbst was organisieren.

P.S. vor ein paar Wochen sind wir bei Hessloch mit 3 Leuten auf der Straße auf die Sch... gefallen. Es war spiegelglatt.


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (1. März 2018)

1.3. Nein, ich fahre heute auch nicht. Einfach zu kalt. Für nächste Woche gibt es aber Hoffnung.
GR, Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (5. März 2018)

5.3.
Mojn,
man könnte diese Woche mal wieder eine Tour machen.
Da es Donnerstag eventuell pisselt würde ich die Tour gegebenfalls auf Mittwoch oder notfalls Freitag verschieben.
Es geht dann auch über den Verteiler. Oder Mittwoch früh noch mal hier reinschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 323191 (6. März 2018)

6.3.
Mojn,
die Tour findet schon morgen (Mittwoch) statt. Ländchen Tour, Endstation Hirsch.
18:30 ab Schiller


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (15. März 2018)

15.3.
Ob das heute was wird, ist fraglich. Weiteres um 17 Uhr.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (15. März 2018)

15.3. Leider wird's später doch zu feucht. Dann hoffen wir mal auf nächste Woche.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (22. März 2018)

22.3. Sieht für heute auch leider nicht sehr erfreulich aus. Sollte sich der Regen doch rechtzeitig verziehen, folgt um 17 Uhr noch eine Info.
Martin


----------



## Michie-mit-ie (22. März 2018)

Nur zur Info.
Ich werde heute Abend um 18.30 mit Stefan am Schiller stehen.
Wir haben letzte Woche trotz leichtem Nieselregen eine schöne Tour gemacht.

Bis heute Abend. Gruß Michie


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (22. März 2018)

22.3. Natürlich sollen alle, die ihren Trail auch alleine finden, aber nicht alleine fahren wollen, sich stets zur bekannten Zeit auf eigene Gefahr am Treffpunkt einfinden.  
Die "offiziellen" Ankündigungen im Forum beziehen sich immer nur auf die GEFÜHRTEN Touren.
Für heute hat der weise Rat der Guides beschlossen, keine geführte Tour anzubieten.  Allen die fahren, wünschen wir viel Spaß.
VG, Martin


----------



## Fjellkatt (23. März 2018)

Vielen Dank, Michie, für die tolle Tour gestern. Es war wohl die vorläufig letzte Gelegenheit, Winterfeeling incl. Schnee zu genießen. Für mich war es der perfekte Abschluss der Wintersaison. Danke für das gute Guiden.  Gruß Ansgar


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (29. März 2018)

29.3. Ich biete heute eine gemütliche Ländchestour (auch für die nicht so Fitten ) in den Wiesbadener Osten an.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (5. April 2018)

5.4. Heute fahren wir mit oder gegen den Wind. Ziel ist vermutlich das Nerotal.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (12. April 2018)

12.4. Heute könnte es wieder trailig werden.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eru (16. April 2018)

Tach zusammen,
am kommenden Donnerstag, 19.04. bin ich für den ADFC in Frankfurt unterwegs und muss deshalb LEIDER auf das schöne Biken mit EUCH verzichten.
Wettertechnisch soll es ja bombig werden!
Viel Spaß zusammen.


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (19. April 2018)

19.4. Wenn das mal kein Wetter ist. Rambach ist für heute gewünscht.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (26. April 2018)

26.4. Heute wäre mal wieder das Nerotal dran.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (26. April 2018)

mtb-wiesbaden schrieb:


> 26.4. Heute wäre mal wieder das Nerotal dran.
> Bis später
> Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (3. Mai 2018)

3.5. Wäre heute für den Osten zu haben.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (3. Mai 2018)

mtb-wiesbaden schrieb:


> 3.5. Wäre heute für den Osten zu haben.
> Bis später
> Martin


Putin?


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (17. Mai 2018)

17.5. Die Platte ruft. Ziel nach Absprache.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (24. Mai 2018)

24.5. Der Regen ist zwar warm, aber doch meistens nass.
Ab 17 Uhr gibt's die nächsten Nachrichten.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (24. Mai 2018)

24.5. Heute gibt es mangels gewillter Guides keine geführte Tour(en). Wer Lust hat, trifft sich trotzdem und fährt zusammen.
Eventuell wird morgen noch eine Tour angeboten; schaut also morgen noch mal rein.
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 323191 (24. Mai 2018)

mtb-wiesbaden schrieb:


> 24.5. ...Eventuell wird morgen noch eine Tour angeboten; schaut also morgen noch mal rein. Martin



Wahrscheinlich morgen gleiche Stelle gleiche Zeit,
guckst Du hier morgen früh nochmal.
Kr
Matze


----------



## Deleted 323191 (25. Mai 2018)

Fr 25.5.
ich habe 1 mal Pladde im Angebot. Endstation Leichtweiss. 18:30 @ Schiller
Kr
Matze


----------



## Deleted 323191 (7. Juni 2018)

Do 7.6.
Es könnte gewittern. Aktualisierung um 16 Uhr.
Kr
Matze


----------



## Deleted 323191 (7. Juni 2018)

Do 7.6.
Es könnte immer noch gewittern... oder auch nicht... oder vielleicht doch... nicht.
Ich wage aber mal eine Tour (mit Regenjacke): Pladde / roter Punkt / Leitchtweiss.
Kr
Matze


----------



## Deleted 323191 (14. Juni 2018)

14.6.
Ein Türchen fürs Figürchen bei angenehmen Temperaturen gibts im Angebot. Endstation Leichtweiss.
Kr
Matze


----------



## Deleted 323191 (21. Juni 2018)

21.6.
Moin, es gibt noch Tickets für Platte - Hirsch.
Kr
Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (28. Juni 2018)

28.6. Heut geht's nochmal in den Hirsch.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (5. Juli 2018)

5.7. Heute starten wir wie angekündigt von einem anderen Punkt (s. letzte E-Mail) .
Sollte es um 17:30 Uhr noch regnen , schaut hier nochmal rein oder ruft an .
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Markus. (5. Juli 2018)

Hallo Martin,
wo finde ich die Ankündigung. von wo aus wird gestartet Wäre gern mal dabei.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Deleted 323191 (5. Juli 2018)

Markus. schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> wo finde ich die Ankündigung. von wo aus wird gestartet Wäre gern mal dabei.
> Grüße
> Markus


wende Dich direkt per E-Mail oder Tel. an Martin
Gruß

Wetter sollte passen, die Suppe zieht wahrscheinlich an uns vorbei...


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (5. Juli 2018)

Es wird heute aller Voraussicht nach 2 Gruppen geben, eine mit und eine ohne Gravity-Trail.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (12. Juli 2018)

12.7. Heute steht Hessloch auf dem Programm.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (19. Juli 2018)

19.7. Sehr wahrscheinlich fahren wir heute mal nach Rambach (eine Gruppe im Schongang ).
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (26. Juli 2018)

26.7. heute gibts eine schweisstreibende Tour zu einem Erfrischungsgetränk in Rambach 
Kr
Matze


----------



## Eru (26. Juli 2018)

Leutz,
mir ist heut zu heiss! 

Gruß
Eru


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (2. August 2018)

2.8. Das Nerotal wäre heute mal wieder dran.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (9. August 2018)

9.8. Wohin, wie und warum wird heute erst um ca. 17 Uhr bekannt gegeben.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (9. August 2018)

9.8. Die Suppe ist schon so gut wie durch. Dann fahren wir heute mal fast ohne zu schwitzen.
Ziel wird noch beratschlagt, Sonnenberg ist angepeilt.
Bis nachher,
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (16. August 2018)

16.8. Das Ziel liegt heute wahrscheinlich in Sonnenberg.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (16. August 2018)

diesmal aber Centro Italia


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (23. August 2018)

23.8. Heute geht's mal wieder nach Fernost (Rambach oder Sonnenberg).
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (30. August 2018)

30.8. Ziel ist heute höchstwahrscheinlich das Nerotal. Ordentliche Beleuchtung ist ab heute Voraussetzung!
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (5. September 2018)

Do 6.9.
Falls das Wetter nicht noch schlechter wird, fahre ich 1 mal Platte, Downhill ins Leichtweiss.
Kr
Matze

ich fahre mal los, wies aussieht ist das gröbste durch...


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (13. September 2018)

13.9. Heute gibt es höchstwahrscheinlich keine geführte Tour.
Wer auf eigene Gefahr in Grüppchen fahren mag, kommt zum Treffpunkt und organisiert sich selbst .
Martin


----------



## Arachne (13. September 2018)

Ich komme zum Treffpunkt und fahre bei Bedarf nach Teilnehmern angepasst hoch und runter. 

"DH"- Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 323191 (13. September 2018)

Mahlzeit,
bin noch auf (Trail-)Abwegen im Sauerland 
Viel Spaß. Bis nächste Woche.
Gruß Matze


----------



## Michie-mit-ie (13. September 2018)

Ich bin auch dabei.
Mal sehen, ob wir uns ohne Guide nicht verfahren?!

Wetter soll ja heute Abend schön sein. 
Nach 18.00 Uhr kein Regen mehr und 20 Grad.

See you. Gruß Michie


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (20. September 2018)

20.9. Alle Überlebenden des letzten Donnerstags können heute nun wieder auf fachgerechte Führung in vertrauen...
Die endet heute im Nerotal.
Bis später, Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (27. September 2018)

27.9. Auf Wunsch eines einzelnen Herren geht's heut nochmal ins Nerotal...
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (4. Oktober 2018)

4.10. Heut fahrn wir mal in den Osten. Rambach oder Hessloch wird angepeilt.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (11. Oktober 2018)

11.10. Um Entzugserscheinungen vorzubeugen, geht's heute mal wieder in das bekannte Feinschmeckerlokal in Rambach .
Bis später
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (18. Oktober 2018)

18.10. Heute führen Tina und Roland eine Schlabumbeltour nach Hessloch.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (18. Oktober 2018)

mtb-wiesbaden schrieb:


> Schlabumbeltour


----------



## Deleted 323191 (25. Oktober 2018)

25.10.
Moin,
heute gehts erst nuff und dann wieder nunner ins Leichtweiss happa happa machen 
Kr
Matze


aktueller Lampentest:
https://www.radfahren.de/test-teile/fahrrad-licht-akkulampen-test/


P. S. Bitte Ersatzschlauch mit passendem Ventil mitnehmen. Oder eine Bohrmaschine um die Felge aufzubohren. Die Bohrmaschine dann am besten mit Akku.


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (1. November 2018)

1.11. Heute guidet Tina wieder das beliebte Wellness-Biken durch und in den grünen Wald.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (1. November 2018)

Die Ultras kommen auch.
Kette rechts!


----------



## hallotv (1. November 2018)

Für den Fall, dass ich Zeit habe hier die dumme Frage: Wann geht`s los?


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (8. November 2018)

8.11. Guides heute: Matze und Tina, Ziel Nerotal.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (14. November 2018)

15.11. Moin, ich bin heute nicht dabei.
Kr
Matze


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (15. November 2018)

15.11. Heute gibt es leider keine geführten Touren. 
Bis nächste Woche
Martin


----------



## Michie-mit-ie (15. November 2018)

Ich komme mit Stefan zum Schiller.
Dann müssen wir uns wieder alleine durchkämpfen.

Bis später. Gruß Michie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 323191 (22. November 2018)

22.11.
Moin, heute gehts wieder nuff und nunner ins Leichtweiss. Zieht euch bloß warm an.
Kr


----------



## Deleted 323191 (29. November 2018)

29.11.
Planänderung : ich fahre ausnahmsweise mal in den Hirsch.
Kr
Matze


----------



## Deleted 323191 (6. Dezember 2018)

6.12.
Same procedure as every thursday.
Fish and chips at Leichweiss - and aperitif, cheers.
Cr Matze


----------



## Deleted 323191 (13. Dezember 2018)

13.12.
Die eiskalten Brüder fahren heute ins Leichtweiss.
Kr
Matze


----------



## Deleted 323191 (20. Dezember 2018)

20.12.
ich fahre heute nicht
Kr
Matze


----------



## Michie-mit-ie (20. Dezember 2018)

Bin mit Stefan wie immer um 18.30 am Eingang zur Theaterkantine (neben dem Schiller)
Regenjacke hat ja wohl jeder.
Gruß Michie


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Deleted 323191 (26. Dezember 2018)

.


----------



## Deleted 323191 (26. Dezember 2018)

*Donnerstag den 27.12.*

Frohe Weihnachten!
Wir fahren morgen schon um *14:30*.
Nuff und nunner ins Leitweiss.
Kr
Matze

P.S.
Da die Küche im Leichtweiss erst um 17:00 aufmacht können wir etwas länger fahren
oder solang ein Getränk zu uns nehmen wie die Herren oben auf dem Bild.
Kr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 323191 (3. Januar 2019)

3.1.2019
Prost Neujahr! Der Berg ruft!
Kr
Matze


----------



## Michie-mit-ie (10. Januar 2019)

Nur zur Info.
Stefan, DH-Gerd und ich sind wie immer am Schiller.
Wird bestimmt kühl, aber das ist ja nur eine Frage der Kleidung.
Ich habe übrigens einen Tisch in der Ente reserviert.
Gruß Michie


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (17. Januar 2019)

17.1. Neben den eiskalten Brüdern gibt's von meiner Seite heute mal ne gemütliche Wiedereinstiegstour nach Hessloch, falls offen und nichts mehr von oben kommt. Sollte bis 5 alles durch sein.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (23. Januar 2019)

23.1.
wegen der extremen Hitzewelle morgen Abend würde ich morgen schon um 15:00 Uhr fahren.
Hat noch jemand Zeit und Lust?
Kr
Matze

P.S. EMail, Wapp / SMS an mich


----------



## Michie-mit-ie (23. Januar 2019)

Die Weihnachtsferien sind leider vorbei.
Ich bin um 15.00 Uhr noch voll im Stress.

Ich habe mich auf 18.30 Uhr eingerichtet.
Gruß Michie


----------



## Deleted 323191 (23. Januar 2019)

ok, wahrscheinlich fahr ich aber doch früher,
sonst muss ich bei der Kälte Abends Vollgas fahren oder ich geh kaputt...
Kr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 323191 (24. Januar 2019)

24.1.
Moin, ich verlagere meine Trainingseinheit heute Abend dann mal in die Muckibude... 
Kr


----------



## Michie-mit-ie (24. Januar 2019)

Na dann treffen wir uns wohl nur im kleinen Kreis heute um 18.30 Uhr.
Ich war am Dienstag Abend auf der Platte (zwischen -2 und -6 Grad) und es war kältemäßig gut erträglich.
Der Boden ist griffig und gottseidank kein Matsch mehr.

Bis nachher, Gruß Michie


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (30. Januar 2019)

31.1. Heute gibt es keine geführten Touren. Alternativprogramm siehe E-Mail.....
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (7. Februar 2019)

7.2.
ich fahre heute nicht.
Michie falls Du fährst kannst Du bitte mal hier reinschreiben, es gibt noch Anfragen an mich ob jemand fährt...
Danke.
Kr
Matze


P.S. Hi Leute, bitte meldet euch am besten hier übers Forum falls Ihr Anfragen wegen der Tour habt oder ob eine stattfindet oder Ihr euch verabreden wollt. Danke. Gruß Matze


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2019)

Ja, es wird gefahren. Ich weiss von vier Teilnehmern.


----------



## makko1083 (12. Februar 2019)

...


----------



## Deleted 323191 (13. Februar 2019)

ich habe Dir eine Nachricht geschickt. Gruß Matze


----------



## BigBadaBoom (13. Februar 2019)

makko1083 schrieb:


> Servus, ich bin noch auf der Suche nach Gleichgesinnten für gemeinsame Ausritte rund um Wiesbaden. Bin vorzugsweise, nach Feierabend und am Wochenende, auf der Platte unterwegs.
> Kann ich mich da irgendwo einklinken?
> Grüße Marco



Mir geht's ähnlich! Wobei ich mich aktuell auf Samstag Vormittags beschränke. Ab April dann wieder nach Feierabend (wenn's Mal wieder länger hell ist).
Würde mich freuen hier in der Gegend Gleichgesinnte zu finden.


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (14. Februar 2019)

14.2. Heut fahren Matze und ich jeweils nach Rambach, teils gemütlich, teils weniger gemütlich...
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (21. Februar 2019)

21.2. Das Ziel liegt heute in Hessloch. Damit das Timing stimmt, bitte um pünktliches Erscheinen; also rechtzeitig VOR der Abfahrt .
Bis später
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## makko1083 (21. Februar 2019)

mtb-wiesbaden schrieb:


> 21.2. Das Ziel liegt heute in Hessloch. Damit das Timing stimmt, bitte um pünktliches Erscheinen; also rechtzeitig VOR der Abfahrt .
> Bis später
> Martin


Ich bin heute auch dabei. Bis später.


----------



## hallotv (21. Februar 2019)

Helft mir doch bitte auf die Sprünge: Wann ist Abfahrt? Ab Schiller?
Merci,
Thomas


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (21. Februar 2019)

Hallo Thomas,
bist Du schon angemeldet?
VG, Martin


----------



## hallotv (21. Februar 2019)

Hi Martin,
nein, muß/sollte ich? Ich bin über Formalitäten meist nicht soo informiert, sorry.
Gruß,
TV


----------



## TomHolsten (21. Februar 2019)

Bike


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (28. Februar 2019)

28.2. Heute starten wir den 2. Versuch für Hessloch (garantiert ohne Glatteis....).
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (28. Februar 2019)

aber mit Wildschweinbraten


----------



## Michie-mit-ie (28. Februar 2019)

Bin leider verhindert, muss zur Weiberfastnacht.
Gruß Michie


----------



## hallotv (28. Februar 2019)

So es trocken bleibt, fahr`ich mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (7. März 2019)

7.3. Heute endet die Tour im Nerotal oder in Bierstadt. 
Genaueres folgt später noch.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (7. März 2019)

Das Goldsteintal, also nicht Nerotal hab' ich gemeint.
Wir sind im Hubert seinem feinen Hüttchen angemeldet. Bitte die Abendgarderobe entsprechend zu wählen .
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (11. März 2019)

https://gpsradler.de/ratgeber/adfc-pannenhilfe-meine-erfahrungen-im-ernstfall/


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (14. März 2019)

14.3. Aufgrund der Wetterlage gibt es heute keine geführte Tour.
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (14. März 2019)

dito


----------



## Michie-mit-ie (14. März 2019)

Ich bin um 18.30 Uhr am Schiller.



Ist ja nicht der erste Tag, an dem es ein wenig von unten matscht.
Gruß Michie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (21. März 2019)

21.3. Heute rollen wir ins Nerotal, wenn uns die Kröten nicht in die Quere kommen...
Bis später
Matze und Martin


----------



## Kroete (21. März 2019)

Quack


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (21. März 2019)

Keine Angst, wir tun Dir nichts...


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (28. März 2019)

28.3. Das Goldsteintal ist das heutige Ziel. Dank einigermaßen verträglichem Verhalten  haben wir heute wieder Einlass in die Hütte .
Bis denne
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (28. März 2019)

.


----------



## Deleted 323191 (28. März 2019)




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (4. April 2019)

4.4. Heute fahre ich nach Hessloch, wenn es bis denne zur regnen aufhört.
Näheres dazu dann hier um 17 Uhr.
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (4. April 2019)

Hi, hier pisselt es noch, ich mach mir mal lieber ne Flasche Bier auf


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (4. April 2019)

Ist mir auch zu feucht. Also keine geführte Tour heute.
Bis nächste Woche denne....
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (11. April 2019)

11.4. Matze und ich steuern heute mal Hessloch an. Dort ist bestimmt heute Bombenstimmung...
Bis später
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 323191 (11. April 2019)

Jutta, Du bist auch ganz herzlich eingeladen!


----------



## schnitzeljagt (11. April 2019)

Wenn ich´s arbeitstechnisch schaffe, wuerde ich mich heute dazu gesellen.

Vorraussetzung ist, dass ich ohne Lampe mitdarf (denke es bleibt so lange hell bis wir wieder daheim sind, oder!?).

17h Schillerdenkmal/ Staatstheather, richtig?

Beste Gruesse

M.


----------



## Deleted 323191 (16. April 2019)

16.4.
Hi,
ich fahre am Donnerstag mal Schläferskopf, nur die unteren 3 Trails - dann evt 2 mal, und dann Leichtweiss oder Hirsch im Kohlheck.

///Martin ist leider verhindert.///

*** Treffpunkt 18:30 Elsässer Platz ***

P.S. wer will kann natürlich auch die oberen Stücke fahren 

Gruß und Sattel tief
Matze


----------



## makko1083 (16. April 2019)

MatthiasGoebel schrieb:


> 16.4.
> Hi,
> ich fahre am Donnerstag mal Schläferskopf, nur die unteren 3 Trails - dann evt 2 mal, und dann Leichtweiss oder Hirsch im Kohlheck.
> 
> ...



Servus,

der 2. Abschnitt war letzte Woche noch gesperrt. Umleitung ist ausgeschildert - geht stumpf den Abhang runter. 

Bis Donnerstag.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Deleted 323191 (16. April 2019)

ja am Sonntag war auch noch gesperrt, ich fahre definitiv nur Abschnitt 3-5.
Wäre natürlich schöner wenn die Gruppe zusammenbleibt.
LG


----------



## Deleted 323191 (17. April 2019)

17.4.
Update:
morgen Schläferskopf. Dann Leichtweiss im kleinen Séparée.
**** Treffpunkt 18:30 Elsässer Platz *** (bitte pünktlich)*

Matze


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (18. April 2019)

18.4. Heute muss ich leider passen. Dafür fährt Matze den Gravity-Trail mit Treffpunkt Elsässer Platz (s.o.).
Viel Spaß
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (25. April 2019)

25.4. Die Zielfahne steht heute wieder im Goldsteintal.
Sollte es sich wettermäßig verschlechtern, schreib ich um 17 Uhr eventuell noch eine Programmänderung.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Cyclopsomos (1. Mai 2019)

Moin, Moin,
ich bin noch auf der Suche nach Gleichgesinnten für gemeinsame Touren rund um Wiesbaden. Fahrtechnik ist noch ausbaufähig..aber sonst. Bin vorzugsweise, nach Feierabend und am Wochenende, auf der Platte unterwegs.
Kann ich mich da irgendwo einklinken?
Grüße Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (2. Mai 2019)

2.5. Ich würde heute mal das Nerotal anvisieren.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Cyclopsomos (2. Mai 2019)

Mist...heute schaffe ich das nicht.


----------



## Deleted 323191 (2. Mai 2019)

mtb-wiesbaden schrieb:


> 2.5. Ich würde heute mal das Nerotal anvisieren.
> Bis später
> Martin


ich schaue um halb 6 noch mal nach oben...


----------



## hallotv (2. Mai 2019)

Von Hochheim aus den Rhein runtergesehen sieht`s gut aus. Ich wette ein halbes Bier, dass es trocken bleibt.
Ok, oder ist, wenn wir losfahren...


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (9. Mai 2019)

9.5. Keine Ahnung was das heute wird.
Entscheide mich um 17 Uhr.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (9. Mai 2019)

9.5. Ich fahre heute eine meistens flache Tour (bis auf's kurze Ende) über's Ländchen nach Hessloch.
Sollte es wieder Erwarten um 18:30 Uhr doch wieder regnen, fällt die Tour aus.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (16. Mai 2019)

16.5. Heute peilen wir mal wieder das Goldsteintal an.
Bis später 
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (23. Mai 2019)

23.5. Ziel der geführten Tour ist heute das Nerotal.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (6. Juni 2019)

6.6. Ziel heute: Goldsteintal oder Nerotal
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (13. Juni 2019)

13.6. Heute mal ins Goldsteintal.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (27. Juni 2019)

27.6.
Heute ins Nerotal. Jacke nicht vergessen, wir sitzen draußen.
Der 2.Guide schreibt später evt noch was.
Kette rechts
Matze


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (27. Juni 2019)

Über die Nummerierung müssen wir uns nochmal unterhalten........
Weiß noch nicht, ob ich es bis halb sieben schaffe, schreib dann um fünfe nochmal, wenn's doch klappt.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (4. Juli 2019)

4.7. Würde heute eine gemütliche Tour fahren. Ziel nach Absprache.
Bis später 
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (11. Juli 2019)

11.7. Werde um 17 Uhr posten, ob es eine geführte Tour geben wird.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (11. Juli 2019)

Ich werde heute nicht fahren. 
Bis nächste Woche
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (18. Juli 2019)

18.7. Heut bleibt's trocken, sagen die meisten. Ziel nach Absprache am Treffpunkt. Vorschlag Treibhaus.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 323191 (25. Juli 2019)

25.7.
Heute gehts zum Huberts Hüttchen.
Kr
Matze


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (25. Juli 2019)

Vorausgesetzt, wir dürfen rein... Also schön artig sein 
Bis später, Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (1. August 2019)

1.8. Heute mal was Neues. Ziel ist sehr wahrscheinlich der Heidestock (via Rambach).
Bis später
Martin


----------



## talybont (6. August 2019)

Moin,

habe am Sonntag einen Sigma Tacho auf dem Märchentrail zwischen Platte und Fischzucht gefunden. Näheres per PN.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (8. August 2019)

8.8. im Jahr 2019:
im Goldrausch ins Leichtweiss.
Kr
Matze


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (15. August 2019)

15.8. Wahrscheinlich ist bis heut Abend das Wetter durch. Um 17 Uhr gibt's dann weitere Info.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (15. August 2019)

Da es heute munter weiter plätschert, fahre ich nicht. Dafür dann aber sehr wahrscheinlich morgen (s. Mail).
Bis morgen
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (15. August 2019)

Mojn, heute gibt es auch ne Tour...
Kr


----------



## Deleted 323191 (15. August 2019)

die glorreichen 5,
ohne plätschern! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (16. August 2019)

16.8. Heute gibt's eine garantiert trockene Tour; auch von unten....
Von innen?
Bis später 
Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (22. August 2019)

22.8.
Ich fahre heute Platte und Leichtweiss.
Kr


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (22. August 2019)

22.8. Bei mir steht heute eine eher gemütliche Tour an . Ziel nach Absprache.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (29. August 2019)

29.8. Weiß leider noch nicht, ob ich es heute rechtzeitig schaffe. Melde mich später noch mal.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (29. August 2019)

Ich schaffe es doch noch. Fahre aber erst nach dem letzten Guss los, falls es einen geben sollte.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (5. September 2019)

Grüße aus dem Urlaub. Bin in drei Wochen wieder da. 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 323191 (5. September 2019)

5.9.
ich komme trotz Urlaub 
Kr
Matze

P. S. Ziel ist heute mal Rambach!


----------



## Michie-mit-ie (5. September 2019)

Mann, Matze.

Biken mit uns ist doch besser als Urlaub.
Aber muss es immer Rambach sein?

Bis nachher, Gruß Michie


----------



## Deleted 323191 (12. September 2019)

Wir schreiben den 12.9. im Jahre des Herrn 2019:

Heutige Route: erst ein bisschen anstrengend, danach recht märchenhaft, dann etwas morbide, kurz abgründig und zum Schluss leicht weiss.

Kr
Matze

P. S. der Ersatzguide weilt noch auf Abwegen


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (12. September 2019)

Kaum ist die Katze aus dem Haus....


----------



## Deleted 323191 (19. September 2019)

19.9.2019
Ich schaffe es wahrscheinlich heute nicht.
Kr
Matze


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (26. September 2019)

26.9. Ich glaube, dass wird heute eher nichts mit einer halbwegs trockenen Tour. 
Ich schreib um 17 Uhr nochmal was, wenn's dann hoffentlich besser ausschaut.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (26. September 2019)

Wird ja doch noch was. Ich biete eine Tour auf festeren Wegen zum Bierstadter Oktoberfest an. 
Bis später 
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (10. Oktober 2019)

10.10. Nachdem die letzte Tour ein feuchtes Ende nahm (leider anders als geplant ),
versuche ich es heute ein zweites Mal mit einer gemütlichen Tour nach Rambach oder Hessloch .
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (17. Oktober 2019)

17.10. Falls heute doch was geht, melde ich mich um 17 Uhr nochmal. Sieht momentan allerdings nicht danach aus.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (17. Oktober 2019)

Heute gibt es keine geführte Tour meinerseits.
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michie-mit-ie (17. Oktober 2019)

Muss heute bei der Mädchentour mitmachen.
Habe mich an der Hand verletzt und kann nicht downhill.

Bis nachher
Gruß Michie


----------



## Deleted 323191 (17. Oktober 2019)

Du siehst wirklich schlecht aus


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (24. Oktober 2019)

24.10. Heute gemütliche Tour; als Ziel war -glaube mich zu erinnern- Rambach gewünscht.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Michie-mit-ie (24. Oktober 2019)

Was ??????
Dein Gedächtnis ist auch nicht mehr so gut wie früher.

Gruß Michie


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (31. Oktober 2019)

31.10. Fahre heute eine wirklich sehr gemütliche Tour im unteren Kühlschrankfach. 
Als Ziel war -glaube mich zu erinnern- Nerotal gewünscht. 
Bis später Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (7. November 2019)

7.11. Mal sehen, wo heute die Bäume so rum liegen. Würde versuchsweise das Goldsteintal anpeilen.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (7. November 2019)

P.S. Treffpunkt ist wie jedes Jahr zur Zeit vor dem Bühneneingang.


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (14. November 2019)

14.11. Heute fahre ich mal eine Ländchen-Tour nach Hessloch oder Bierstadt.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (21. November 2019)

21.11. Aufgrund der extrem positiven Rückmeldungen der letzten Tour geht es heute noch einmal nach Bierstadt , allerdings heute mal durch den Wald.
Bis später, Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michie-mit-ie (21. November 2019)

Klasse
Dann werde ich jetzt immer positive Rückmeldungen geben und der Hirsch wird Geschichte.

Gruß Michie


----------



## Deleted 323191 (21. November 2019)

haste Dir jetzt auch noch in den Fuß gebohrt?


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (21. November 2019)

Sieht eher nach "mein Rad tritt mich" aus...


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (28. November 2019)

28.11. Heute gibt es keine geführte Tour, Matze und ich streiken für besseres Wetter...
Gr, Martin


----------



## Michie-mit-ie (28. November 2019)

Dann streikt doch bitte auch noch für besseres Essen in Rambach.
Gruß Michie


----------



## Michie-mit-ie (28. November 2019)

Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse.

Die eiskalten Brüder stehen heute Abend wie immer vor dem Hintereingang des Theaters.
Mal sehen wer alles kommt.

Gruß vom eiskalten Michie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (28. November 2019)

Heute wohl erst nass, dann durch, dann eiskalt . Viel Spaß beim Duschen!


----------



## Deleted 323191 (4. Dezember 2019)

4.12.
Moin,
will morgen Abend bei der Kälte jemand fahren???


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin morgen unpässlich und fahre nicht .
VG, Martin


----------



## Deleted 323191 (5. Dezember 2019)

5.12.
Ich fahre auch nicht ❄️


----------



## Michie-mit-ie (5. Dezember 2019)

Na dann müssen die eiskalten Brüder wohl ran.

Wir treffen uns heute wie immer am Hintereingang Theater/Curlingbahn.
Das ist amtlich.

Freue mich auf lebhafte Teilnahme.
Gruß Michie


----------



## cheffe_ (11. Dezember 2019)

Hi,
an welchen Wochentagen und zu welcher Uhrzeit trefft ihr Euch an der Curlingbahn? Suche eine MTB Gruppe hier in Wiesbaden.
Grüße


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (11. Dezember 2019)

Hallo cheffe_, hab Dir eine PN geschickt. Grüße


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (12. Dezember 2019)

12.12. Ich fahre heute eine möglichst matschfreie Runde (Brücherweg oder Ländchen) nach Bierstadt.
Falls es da voll sein sollte, alternativ nach Hessloch oder Rambach.
Auch wenn's uncool ist, Schutzbleche wären heute kein Fehler.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 522831 (18. Dezember 2019)

18.12.
Martin und ich fahren nicht.


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (18. Dezember 2019)

18.12. Aber es gibt ein Alternativprogramm -> s. E-Mail.
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (25. Dezember 2019)

26.12. Keine Feierabendtour, weil kein Feierabend . Dafür Extratour s. E-Mail.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (2. Januar 2020)

2.1. Heute gibt es keine geführten Touren. 
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (9. Januar 2020)

9.1. Heute sieht es leider nicht besser aus.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (9. Januar 2020)

Aber dafür gibt es noch ein Alternativprogramm (s. E-Mail)...


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (16. Januar 2020)

16.1. Ich biete heute eine möglichst matschfreie Runde (Ländchen) nach Bierstadt an.
Falls es da voll sein sollte, geht's alternativ nach Hessloch.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (23. Januar 2020)

23.1. Heute geht's mal wieder durch den Wald. Ziel nach Absprache.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (30. Januar 2020)

30.1. Weiß nicht, ob ich es heute schaffe. Schreib um 17 Uhr noch mal was.
Martin


----------



## Deleted 522831 (30. Januar 2020)

ich fahre nicht, ab 18 Uhr solls pisseln








						WetterRadar Deutschland - Regen, Blitze und Wolken live - WetterOnline
					

WetterRadar Deutschland - der interaktive Blick auf das Wettergeschehen in Deutschland und weltweit mit Blitzen, Wolken und Schnee von wetteronline.de




					www.wetteronline.de


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (30. Januar 2020)

Ich schaffe es heute definitiv nicht.
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (6. Februar 2020)

6.2. Bin heute für eine möglichst trockene Runde nach Bierstadt zu haben.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 522831 (13. Februar 2020)

13.2.
heute gibt es keine geführte Tour ?
Kr
Matze


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (20. Februar 2020)

20.2. Ich würde heute mal wieder nach Bierstadt oder Hessloch rollen.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 522831 (26. Februar 2020)

26.2. Moin, ich meld mich schon mal ab für morgen ❄?☃?
Kl
Matze


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (27. Februar 2020)

27.2. Ich schließe mich den Erklärungen meines Vorredners an....Keine geführte Tour heute meinerseits.
Martin


----------



## Michie-mit-ie (28. Februar 2020)

Ihr habt wirklich was versäumt.
Wahrscheinlich war es der einzige Tag mit ein wenig Schnee auf der Platte:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (5. März 2020)

5.3. Keine geführte Tour heute meinerseits. ?
Martin


----------



## Deleted 522831 (5. März 2020)

dito ? ??


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (12. März 2020)

12.3. Bin heute für eine möglichst matschfreie Ländchenrunde nach Hessloch oder Bierstadt zu haben ?.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 522831 (12. März 2020)

ich hab leider keinen E-Scooter


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (12. März 2020)

Darfst trotzdem mitfahren. ?‍♂️ sind auch erlaubt...


----------



## Deleted 522831 (12. März 2020)

Trecking oder MTB?


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (12. März 2020)

Trecker gehen auch ?...?


----------



## Deleted 522831 (12. März 2020)

dann komm ich mit Treckinrad 

In Zukunft bitte genaue Klassifizierung der Tour angeben: Downhill, Enduro, MTB, XC, Cross, Gravel, Trecking oder Rennrad. Hauptsache alles ohne E !


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (12. März 2020)

und ich mit meinem Dreckig-Rad....?


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (16. März 2020)

Liebe Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker,

der ADFC-Vorstand hat sich entschlossen aufgrund der Coronavirus-Pandemie alle ADFC-Termine bis auf Weiteres abzusagen!

D.h. es wird bis auf Weiteres keine geführten MTB-Touren geben, weder donnerstags noch sonntags.

Wer sich privat und auf eigenes Risiko zu einer Donnerstagstour verabreden möchte, kann das gegebenenfalls im Forum posten. 

Bleibt alle gesund.

Viele Grüße,
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 522831 (19. Juni 2020)

Moin,
nächsten Donnerstag würde ich mal wieder eine Gruppe aufleben lassen.
Übliche Zeit und Treffpunkt. Einkehr nach Absprache.
Die Gruppe wäre rein privat und auf 8 Personen begrenzt.
Kr
Matze


----------



## Eru (22. Juni 2020)

Euch viel Spaß auf den Trails ;-)
Ulla und ich sind dann auf der Regionalpark-Route unterwegs, Stadtradeln-Kilometer sammeln.
Ihr könnt euch noch anmelden und alle Kilometer seit dem 07.06. nachtragen.
Viele Grüße
Eru


----------



## Deleted 522831 (24. Juni 2020)

Moin,
ich hab mal für die Corona-Zeit ein neues Thema aufgemacht, damit klar ist das die Touren nix mit dem ADFC zu tun haben. ? ⛰ ? ? ?

MTB MZ-WI, Donnerstag-Feierabendrunde


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (1. Oktober 2020)

1.10. Der Regen sollte um 18 Uhr durch sein. Falls nicht, schreib ich noch was.
Ansonsten fahren wir ein entspanntes Türchen, Ziel nach Absprache.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (8. Oktober 2020)

8.10. Würde heute mal eine gemütliche Ländchestour vorschlagen.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (15. Oktober 2020)

15.10. Wird bei mir heute wahrscheinlich leider nichts.
Martin


----------



## Michie-mit-ie (15. Oktober 2020)

Schade.
Wir stehen wie immer heute abend am Schiller und organisieren uns selber.
Gruß Michee


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (22. Oktober 2020)

22.10. Würde heute mal durch den Stadtwald nach Osten rollen.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (29. Oktober 2020)

29.10. Soll heute ab nachmittag pieseln. Falls doch nicht, schreib ich noch mal was.
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (4. November 2020)

Wie Ihr ja schon wisst, sind in Hessen im November nur 2 Biker*Innen zusammen zugelassen. Mal schauen, ob wir im Dezember dann wieder im größeren Grüppchen unterwegs sein können.
Bis dann und bleibt gesund.
Martin


----------



## M_a_t_z_e_ (4. März 2021)

mach mit: Mapathon Mainz


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (7. April 2022)

Die MTB-Feierabendtouren des ADFCs richten sich an MTB-Einsteiger*Innen und Wiedereinsteiger*Innen.
Entspanntes, stressfreies Fahren auf Wald- und Wiesenwegen und auf leichten Flowtrails. Spaß und Unterhaltung stehen im Vordergrund, kein Wettkampfdruck.
Kontaktdaten und Infos: https://www.adfc-wiesbaden.de/cms_select.php?ID=752
Infos zur jeweils nächsten Tour finden sich dann hier. 
VG, Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (14. April 2022)

14.4. Heute fahren wir bei besten Wetteraussichten eine gemütliche Tour mit Ziel Rambach.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (20. April 2022)

21.4. Muss mich heute leider krank melden. 
Wer Lust hat, könnte sich zu einer privaten Tour verabreden.
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (28. April 2022)

28.4. Heute fahre ich eine sehr gemütliche Tour. Ziel Rambach oder Hessloch.
Bitte meldet Euch bis 12 Uhr bei mir an.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (5. Mai 2022)

5.5. Ziel heute Rambach, Hessloch oder Bierstadt nach Absprache.
Anmeldung bitte bis 12 Uhr bei mir.
Bis später
Martin


----------



## mtb-wiesbaden (6. Mai 2022)

Die MTB-Feierabendtouren des ADFCs richten sich an MTB-Einsteiger*Innen und Wiedereinsteiger*Innen.
Entspanntes, stressfreies Fahren auf Wald- und Wiesenwegen und auf leichten Flowtrails. Spaß und Unterhaltung stehen im Vordergrund, kein Wettkampfdruck.

Infos und Toureinladungen gibt es ab sofort per E-Mail-Verteiler. Wer möchte, kann sich hier eintragen lassen: https://www.adfc-wiesbaden.de/cms_select.php?ID=752

VG, Martin


----------



## M_a_t_z_e_ (1. Juli 2022)

Klein-Kanada im Sauerland: So gut ist der neue Greenhill Bikepark
					

Der neue Greenhill Bikepark will Kanada-Feeling ins Sauerland bringen. Wir konnten den frischen Bikepark bereits testen – hier alle Infos!




					www.mtb-news.de


----------

